# UCLA Class of 2011



## magicmyk (Apr 9, 2009)

Now that notifications have gone out I thought we could all use the forum to get to know each other a little bit.

My name is Mike and I'll be joining the Producers Program in the Fall. I'm from Texas originally but went to school at NYU, and graduated last semester.

So if you've already decided on UCLA then let us know a bit about yourself.


----------

